# Wechsel von Onboard Raid



## helldog (5. Mai 2004)

Hi all,

stehe hier vor einem etwas unklaren Problem und benötige Unterstützung

Aktueller Stand der Hardware:

A7V333 mit Onboard Raid // Promise Fasttrack 133
4 HDD´s im Raidverbund

Neuer Stand:

A7N8X Gold Deluxe // S-ATA Raid


Zum Problem:

Werde in den nächsten Tagen das neue Brett erhalten. Problem hierbei ist, dass ich mit meinen "alten" HDD´s im S-ATA Verbund nichts mehr anfangen kann. Nun suche ich nach einem IDE Raid Controler der meinen bestehenden Raid Verbund nicht zunichte macht. Wir reden hier über 320GB Daten. 

Wollte mir von Promise/Fasttrack einen PCI Raid Controler (133) besorgen. Bin mir aber ganz und gar nicht sicher, ob ich meine HDD´s ohne weiteres an dem Controler anschließen kann ohne Daten zu verlieren.

Hat jemand schon diesbezügliche Erfahrungen gemacht 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar

Gruss

HD


----------



## Harley (3. Juni 2004)

Solange Der raid genauso konfiguriert ist (Raid 0,1 ) wie der alte solltest du keine probleme haben auf deine Daten zugreifen zu können. Am besten erst den raid konfigurieren und dann anschließen.
Ps: Ich leide mit dir (440GB-Raid 0)


----------

